# Are Italians white?



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2018)

(they're not)


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## Tookie (Oct 23, 2018)

Only the English, French, Germans, and certain Belgians are white.


----------



## byuu (Oct 23, 2018)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> English, French


But they're the result of rape by proto-Italians.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2018)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> the English



Pumped so full of degenerate Norweigan blood they may as well be Finns.


----------



## WW 635 (Oct 23, 2018)

Lol mixed race so can't be white


----------



## heathercho (Oct 23, 2018)

Why can't we go back to measuring people's skulls? I liked that time.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 23, 2018)

This will piss off plenty of people, but most Northern Africans are actually white and middle eastern in appearance, primarily due to it being close to the Mediterranean, and the Sahara acting as a barrier between the north and south.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Oct 23, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> This will piss off plenty of people, but most Northern Africans are actually white and middle eastern in appearance.


the egyptians are kangs n sheet, no whitey at the nile


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 23, 2018)

when they're applying for a job in a western country (lol), yes. 

in all other contexts, no.


----------



## ISO'os (Oct 23, 2018)

Tbh Italy is even racially devided between the north and south; really depends where the Italian comes from. Being Italian in general is a 'new' idea, the country is still young and there is still a big sense of rivalry and hatred between cites.


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 23, 2018)

Africa begins at the Alps.


----------



## Caesare (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 23, 2018)

OP, some people say the Irish aren't white.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 23, 2018)

Cricket said:


> Lol mixed race so can't be white


So it’s fair to say their DNA got pasta round quite a bit?


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> OP, some people say the Irish aren't white.



They're not.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 23, 2018)

Nobody is white.


----------



## DuckSucker (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes they are. It's like the third whitest "milquetoast American from fucking Ohio claiming a diverse cultural background" after claiming to be Irish and an octoroon Indian Native American probably Cherokee.

Theyre the type of person to go to the Olive Garden and bitch about hipsters but then get all smug and ruin your time out by bitching about REAL pasta and pizza. Then get mad at depictions of Italian culture revolving around pasta and pizza despite that being pretty much 99% of all they know about it, and I doubt they could even place Rome on a map or tell you the difference between shit like Michelangelo and Caravaggio except that one is a ninja turtle. Hell they probably couldnt tell you the difference between the ninja turtles, let alone the figures theyre based on.

Let me put it this way, fucking DSP claims to be Italian. Yeah he's hairy, but Im almost ashamed FOR Italians if he's even a percentage Italian.

A lot of things are pissing me off today, I dont know what's wrong with me. I think Im going through my nihilistic edgelord teenage years again.





Testaclese Maximus said:


> So it’s fair to say their DNA got pasta round quite a bit?


Hahaha fuck. Alright Im a bit less of a sourpuss now. Thanks.


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 23, 2018)

In other weird ass Italian news: Apparently Mussolini's granddaughter took offense to someone potentially slandering her grandfather and then she got a bunch of angry tweets or some shit

https://twitter.com/Ale_Mussolini_?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^author

The IJDF is really in an uproar

https://www.timesofisrael.com/musso...er-fire-from-italian-jews-for-tweeted-threat/


----------



## Tookie (Oct 23, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> OP, some people say potato niggers aren't white.


FTFY


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 23, 2018)

PsychoNerd054 said:


> This will piss off plenty of people, but most Northern Africans are actually white and middle eastern in appearance, primarily due to it being close to the Mediterranean, and the Sahara acting as a barrier between the north and south.


you aren't white


----------



## Kirito (Oct 23, 2018)

They're part white, so no.


----------



## Dragon Face (Oct 23, 2018)

Shhh, you're going to upset SJWs.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Oct 23, 2018)

Italian Americans don't want to be white.


----------



## Non-Threatening Niall (Oct 23, 2018)

That scene from True Romance comes to mind

"Do you know why the Sardinian flag has four niggos?"


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Oct 23, 2018)

Greasy dago wops, white?

Fuck off.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 23, 2018)

White people dont exist, let alone white italiunz.
Sargyn said it so it must be true.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 23, 2018)

This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"

Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.

For fuck's sake, the core of white Western culture originated in Greece and Italy via the Greeks and Romans! 

You might as well say that the Irish aren't white if you're wanting to go all 19th Century.

Seriously, I'm sick of this dumb "Italians Aren't White" meme.


----------



## Kirito (Oct 23, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"
> 
> Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.
> 
> ...


You cry out "This is a troll thread!" and then immediately fall for the troll thread. 
Italians have heavy north African and middle eastern admixture from after the fall of the Roman empire, which is the grounds for people claiming they're not white.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 23, 2018)

Big Bad Fish said:


> You cry out "This is a troll thread!" and then immediately fall for the troll thread.
> Italians have heavy north African and middle eastern admixture from after the fall of the Roman empire, which is the grounds for people claiming they're not white.



Okay, I'll admit that I overreacted a little.

Most of the people who mixed in with the Romans in mainland Italy after the fall of the Empire were Germanic tribes such as the Goths and especially the Lombards, which is why the meme about Italians not being white really annoys me because it's not accurate and reeks of antiquated rhetoric from 19th Century WASP's.

Really it's only the Sicilians that got the North African or Middle Eastern mixed in large quantities. And most mainland Italians don't consider Sicilians to be true Italians. Even the Southern Italians look down on Sicilians.


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 23, 2018)

Whiter than blacks and minorities. It's like looking at a monkey and seeing no minuscule distinction.


----------



## UselessRubberKeyboard (Oct 23, 2018)

Tfw you find out you're half black.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2018)

The same race as Elizabeth Warren.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Oct 23, 2018)

It depends on how you define "white".

Are Spaniards white? Are Greeks white? Are Turks white? Are Syrians white?

Depending on where you draw the line, the answer could be anywhere between "no" to all above, and "yes" to all above.

If we're basing our assessment purely upon genetics, then I would say yes, simply because Italians are more genetically similar to other European populations than they are to the populations of any other continent, but I don't know if that's what your criteria is.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"
> 
> Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.
> 
> ...



The Irish aren't white.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 23, 2018)

The presence of a typical African marker (haplotype Gm 5*;1,17;…), especially in the genetic structure of Alia and Palermo, highlights the possibility of past contacts with peoples from Africa. […] Therefore, the introduction of an African polymorphism could have been due to the Phoenician colonization or to the more recent Arab conquest of the territory (9th century A.D.).

A study (Semino et al. 1989) carried out with restriction enzymes on mtDNA indicated the presence of African haplotypes (4.4%) in a sample of Sicilians.

The authors hypothesized an input of genes from Africa to Sicily (estimated at about 10%) brought by Phoenician migrations. The Cartheginians were called the Afris by the Romans.

SICULI: “Ancient Sicilian tribe that occupied the eastern part of Sicily. Old tales related that the Siculi once lived in central Italy but were driven out and finally crossed to Sicily, leaving remnants behind…. They are hard to identify archaeologically, although some words of their Indo-European language are known.”

SICANI: “According to ancient Greek writers, the aboriginal inhabitants of western Sicily, as opposed to the Siculi of eastern Sicily. Archaeologically there is no substantial difference between Sicani and Siculi (Sicels) in historical times; but ancient authorities believed the Sicani to be Iberians from Spain….”

THE IBERIANS

Historians have suggested that they may have originated in North Africa. This portion of the theory is supported by an observation of C. Michael Hogan who points out similarities between Chalcolithic artefacts in Iberia with Neolithic pottery in parts of Morocco.

The Iberians would have initially settled along the eastern coast of Spain, and then possibly spread throughout the rest of the Iberian Peninsula….

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iberians

By the time the Greeks placed their own colonies in western Sicily, the Carthaginians had already occupied the western end of the island, and for centuries the two sides struggled indecisively to seize control of the whole island. In 264, the Romans began a major war with the Carthaginians in Sicily (the First Punic War, 264-242), eventually wrestling away Sicily, Corsica and Sardinia from the Carthaginians. During the Second Punic War (218-202), the Carthaginian general Hannibal inflicted major defeats on the Romans, who eventually won the day, restricting the Carthaginians to their own immediate territory in Africa.” See http://www.ualberta.ca/~csmackay/CLASS_110/Hittites.html

In 210 BC, the Roman Consul M. Valerian informed the Senate that “no Carthaginian remains in Sicily.” See http://www.onlineencyclopedia.org/s/si/sicily.html

Scozzari et al. (2001) identify a Y-chromosome mutation that “diverged from the ancestor HG25.1 somewhere in North Africa a few thousand years ago”, and is thus indicative of recent gene flow from North African males. The authors report that the marker “HG25.2 was seen at generally low frequencies in Spain, France, and Italy”…

Cruciani et al. (2004) confirm the above, using the frequencies of ‘Berber’ mutations (now labeled E-M81 and E-M78?) in large sample populations to estimate that North African paternal admixture within the past 5000 years amounts to 1.5% in Northern Italians, 2.2% in Central Italians, 0% in Southern Italians, 1.4% in Sardinians and 1.4% in Sicilians…

See Cruciani et al. (2004) Phylogeographic analysis of haplogroup E3b (E-M215) Y chromosomes reveals multiple migratory events within and out of Africa. Am J Hum Genet; 74

AND YET MOOR AFRI ROMAN GENES….

Blood group phenotypes and the origin of sickle cell hemoglobin in Sicilians.

Sandler SG, Schiliro G, Russo A, Musumeci S, Rachmilewitz EA.

As an approach to investigating the origin of sickle cell hemoglobin (hemoglobin S) in white persons of Sicilian ancestry, two groups of native Sicilians were tested for blood group evidence of African admixture. Among 100 unrelated Sicilians, the phenotypes cDe(Rho) and Fy(a-b-), and the antigens V(hrv) and Jsa, which are considered to be African genetic markers, were detected in 12 individuals. Among 64 individuals from 21 families with at least one known hemoglobin S carrier, African blood group markers were detected in 7 (11%). These findings indicate that hemoglobin S is only one of multiple African genes present in contemporary Sicilian populations. The occurrence of hemoglobin S in white persons of Sicilian ancestry is considered to be a manifestation of the continuing dissemination of the original African mutation.

The history of Sicily begins with the history of Europe, during the upper Paleolithic (20,000 – 10,000 bC): it was populated by peoples of the modern human type. Settlements and new civilizations followed in waves, then followed by new ones over and over: the Phoenician, the Greeks, the Arabs (the Moors)…..

The most ancient Sicilian culture we know is dated around 10,000 bC (as established from rock carvings at Mount Pellegrino), followed by others until in the Eneolithic (Copper age, 3,500-3,000 bC) the island began to be subjected to ever increasing influences by oriental and Mediterranean civilizations.

Sicily used to have a different name before the current one (we would call it Sicania): it originated from the “Sicani” people : anthropologists tell us that the “Sicani” had nothing in common with the “Siculi”, who came later.

The former originated from Libya, and geologists admit they could have come to the western part of the island when a strip of land emerged during glacial eras used to connect Africa to Sicily, therefore these people where of Camitic origin. About 1,000 bC these people were subjugated ed by the Carthaginese.


----------



## Strasse (Oct 23, 2018)

Pasta Niggers. That is all.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Oct 23, 2018)

let's see what esteemed American Ben Franklin has to say:


> Which leads me to add one Remark: That the Number of purely   white People in the World is proportionably very small. All _Africa_ is   black or tawny. _Asia_ chiefly tawny. _America_ (exclusive of the new   Comers) wholly so. And in _Europe_, the _Spaniards_, Italians,   _French_, _Russians_ and _Swedes_, are generally of what we call   a swarthy Complexion; as are the _Germans_ also, the _Saxons_ only   excepted, who with the _English_, make the principal Body of White People   on the Face of the Earth. I could wish their Numbers were increased. And while   we are, as I may call it, _Scouring_ our Planet, by clearing   _America_ of Woods, and so making this Side of our Globe reflect a   brighter Light to the Eyes of Inhabitants in Mars or _Venus_, why should   we in the Sight of Superior Beings, darken its People? why increase the Sons of   _Africa_, by Planting them in _America_, where we have so fair an   Opportunity, by excluding all Blacks and Tawneys, of increasing the lovely   White and Red? But perhaps I am partial to the Complexion of my Country, for   such Kind of Partiality is natural to Mankind.



In honesty, I think it depends. Most Italians are white, but some of them aren't. I went to high school with this Italian kid who is definitely brown (he looks just like his older brother but darker so I don't think he's mixed). If his last name weren't DiMento, nobody would ever think he was white.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 23, 2018)

yeah, it is somewhat easy to spot those who have mongrel blood in them.
they show brownish skin and black hair, eyebrows and eyes, usually.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 23, 2018)

Triggered Fivehead said:


> OP, some people say the Irish aren't white.


Irish harps doing a job for a nickel a nigger does for a dime and the white man used to get a quarter for. 
I.e. they aren't.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## queerape (Oct 23, 2018)

[:powerlevel: ] I have an ex-boyfriend who is Northern Italian, his skin is so white he could get sunburns in late-April all the way to mid-September.  I've also seen Northern Italians with blue eyes and blond hair. [/ :powerlevel: ]

That being said, hell no those people ain't white. Italy is the fucking India of Europe, so it's basically saying curries are white.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

Y dis no lock but r slavs white gets locked


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 24, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Y dis no lock but r slavs white gets locked



It's actually questionable whether Italians are white but everyone knows Slavs aren't.  Only a troll would start that thread.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 24, 2018)

Ray Liotta and


Syaoran Li said:


> This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"
> 
> Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.
> 
> ...


It's Ron /pol/, that's all the evidence you need of obvious troll


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 24, 2018)

Slavs are pumped so full of slanty-eyed mongaloid blood they may as well be Mordovians.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"
> 
> Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.
> 
> ...


You are not white


----------



## Save the Loli (Oct 24, 2018)

Syaoran Li said:


> This thread strikes me as a case of "Obvious Troll is Obvious"
> 
> Italians are white. Anyone who says that Italians aren't white is either a dumb Sargon fanboy from /pol/ or is hopelessly stuck in the 1890's.
> 
> ...



Hold up, you need to put down the white supremacist history books for a second. Ancient Rome (and Ancient Greece) was a black nation ruled by proud black men. Black people accomplished all the great achievements of Western culture and created the first democracies and republics in the world, before they went and founded the Roman Empire the greatest empire the world had ever seen.

Problem was they were too successful. When they conquered the primitive white tribes of Northern Europe, they foolishly chose to mix with them, diluting their melanin content. This led to decadence in the ruling classes of Rome. Soon, they even freed these melanin deficient peoples and let them run wild. Chaos followed and Rome declined. Then the Romans invited in more white peoples who took over their provinces, raped the black women, and killed all the black men. They mixed with the few black slaves like the Carthaginians and Iberians as well (foolishly the decadent Romans bred their slaves together and diluted their black slaves melanin), forming the modern Italian race.

Because the whites had no culture they stole whatever they could from the Romans. Their melanin deficiency prevented them from understanding the language and art and culture and everything else, so they created bastardized versions. This is where modern Italian culture, language, etc. comes from.


----------



## Tookie (Oct 24, 2018)

queerape said:


> [:powerlevel: ] I have an ex-boyfriend who is Northern Italian, his skin is so white he could get sunburns in late-April all the way to mid-September. I've also seen Northern Italians with blue eyes and blond hair. [/ :powerlevel: ]


That's because "Northern Italy" is really just Germany.


----------



## KO 864 (Oct 24, 2018)

No way in hell wogs are white. If a group includes Lebs, whiteness is out the window. I do however think that Greeks are less white than the meatballs. Something about all those kebabs


----------



## queerape (Oct 24, 2018)

SkeletonBias420 said:


> That's because "Northern Italy" is really just Germany.


That’s what he said too, it’s practically old Austria-Hungary, Switzerland, France on the Western side  and a bit of Slovenia in the east. I guessed he was Austrian, German or Swiss at first.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Oct 24, 2018)

Well, back in the day, to be truely "white", it wasn't actually about color, you had to be a WASP: White-Anglo-Saxon-Protestant.  SOME other ethnicities counted, (German or Scandinavian, provided they weren't *gasp* _Catholic_!) but mostly Scotch-Irish.  You couldn't have those filthy papists, or sneaky Jews or whatever fucking anything up.  

Actual complexion-wise:
My uncle, (by marriage), was half-Italian on his mother's side, and he had olive skin (as do my cousins).  Enough so that one of my cousins was once called a spic.  

THEN, there's also my uncle who was born in Italy and came here when he was five:  he's white as you can be, except for completely black hair.  Go figure.  So, I guess it varies?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 24, 2018)

Mrs Paul said:


> Enough so that one of my cousins was once called a spic.


Hilarious


----------



## John Titor (Oct 25, 2018)

garakfan69 said:


> But they're the result of rape by proto-Italians.





Spoiler



Ave, true to Caesar.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 25, 2018)

we're whiter than your self-loathing abbo ass @O'Shagnasty


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 25, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> we



lol nigger


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 26, 2018)

Cyborg Scars said:


> No way in hell wogs are white. If a group includes Lebs, whiteness is out the window. I do however think that Greeks are less white than the meatballs. Something about all those kebabs



Lebs are more white than Italians.


----------



## KO 864 (Oct 26, 2018)

Apoth42 said:


> Lebs are more white than Italians.


Oh fuck off. They're practically arabs


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 26, 2018)

Cyborg Scars said:


> Oh fuck off. They're practically arabs


Arabs are more White than Italians.


----------



## Cthulu (Oct 26, 2018)

ICametoLurk said:


> Arabs are more White than Italians.


They're both niggers


----------



## Oglooger (Oct 26, 2018)




----------



## Gay Adolf (Oct 31, 2018)

Yes


----------



## AF 802 (Nov 4, 2018)

Chances are, if you're on this site and not laughed off and/or halal'ed, you're mostly white.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Nov 4, 2018)

No,  they're greasy.


----------



## Maxliam (Nov 4, 2018)

They're arab rape babies and therefore are mud people.


----------

